# Options Trading Course



## perthtrader (16 February 2005)

Hi there, 

has anyone been to Peter spanns "super trader" course???
Is it worthwhile???  I'm in perth and would like some feedback before I travel to QLD to do the course...

thanks


----------



## wayneL (16 February 2005)

perthtrader said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> has anyone been to Peter spanns "super trader" course???
> Is it worthwhile???  I'm in perth and would like some feedback before I travel to QLD to do the course...
> ...




You would learn more from three or four reasonable books....and the books are more likely to give you the truth.

Start with Guy Bowers book.

Finish with anything by Charles Cottle.


----------



## wayneL (16 February 2005)

Hey who wants to start an options seminar company with me?

....pos? .....Crashy? .....Ted?

Easy money I reckon!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 February 2005)

Perthtrader


have a look at jet$ post re the free options course from century 21 also as well as some of the other posts in this area.

 PS- Q: Do you work with windows?


----------



## JetDollars (20 February 2005)

I would love to attend the course if it is for free or less than $200.

I don't think I will spend that much money for the course.


----------



## positivecashflow (21 February 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Hey who wants to start an options seminar company with me?
> 
> ....pos? .....Crashy? .....Ted?
> 
> Easy money I reckon!




SMILES


----------



## SuperTed (7 March 2005)

Funny thing i was staying in melbourne and bumped into an optionetics presenter in the hotel lift. 

This chance very short meeting confirmed a few points i already beleived to be true about seminars.


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2005)

ASIC does something....at last!


http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/asic_pu...+against+option+trading+seminars?openDocument

http://www.findlaw.com.au/cases/caseRTF.asp?id=349888


----------



## markrmau (7 March 2005)

What book would you recommend for learning the basics of options (older books might be better actually).

Or are there no basics?


----------



## positivecashflow (7 March 2005)

> by trading options, and working less than 10 hours per week, you can regularly make between $2500 and $7000 a week
> by trading options returns of 150% in five days can normally be made
> by renting shares you can generate a predictable and consistent return every month of $2500 or more
> through attending a seminar conducted by Carlo Castellano it will become virtually impossible not to make money.




Gotta love those claims!


----------



## positivecashflow (7 March 2005)

Guy Bower's options book is a good start.

ASX brochure on options is also a good start.

Thats all the OZ stuff I know...


----------



## RichKid (7 March 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> ASIC does something....at last!
> http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/asic_pu...+against+option+trading+seminars?openDocument
> http://www.findlaw.com.au/cases/caseRTF.asp?id=349888




Thanks for the links Wayne, thought the ASIC release was worthy of extraction in full as some courses I've heard of make similar claims. I like the last claim in the release below "through attending a seminar conducted by Carlo Castellano it will become virtually impossible not to make money." If only it were so...



> 04-176 ASIC acts against option trading seminars
> 
> Friday 4 June 2004
> 
> ...




This may be the case you linked above, I found it easier to access on Austlii, worth reading for new investors:
Australian Securities & Investments Commission, in the matter of Giann & Giann Pty Ltd [2005] FCA 81 (15 February 2005)http://www.austlii.edu.au/cgi-bin/d...ct/2005/81.html?query=^+carlo+castellano+asic

George A. Fontanills has a book called 'Options Course' (look for the Australian edition) and a companion 'Options Course Workbook', both looked well structured at first glance but I'm not into options so it may be a dud but thought I'd mention it. Daryl Guppy mentions Fontanills on his site and the ASX has options courses too. As Pos mentions the ASX will send a free copy of their options brochure if you email them.


----------



## money tree (7 March 2005)

Now I see where I am going wrong. I need to charge 1300% more and make baseless claims. Guess nobody is interested in paying a small amount for a legitimate course that tells the truth


----------



## RichKid (7 March 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> Now I see where I am going wrong. I need to charge 1300% more and make baseless claims. Guess nobody is interested in paying a small amount for a legitimate course that tells the truth




Ha ha! yes, that's right they do get away with blue murder and as WayneL suggests ASIC should be doing more to prosecute these types of people. I've seen that Break Free name in ads before, must keep an eye on there courses to see what they're upto. Why is it that people always think 'the more you pay the more you get' with these courses?


----------



## positivecashflow (7 March 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> George A. Fontanills has a book called 'Options Course' (look for the Australian edition) and a companion 'Options Course Workbook', both looked well structured at first glance but I'm not into options so it may be a dud but thought I'd mention it.




Great book... Even though its the Australian edition it is still geared towards the american markets...


----------



## DTM (8 March 2005)

"The complete idiot's guide to options and futures" by Scott Barrie

Picked it up in LA and it promises to give you a very good back ground on how options work, how markets are inter-related, including interest rates, bonds, gold, oil etc.  I've just started and it uses very basic language.  Easy to read so far (first chapter) and could possibly the most thorough book if you want to learn about options and futures.  

Will let you know how good it is when finished.

Daniel

PS I dont know if there's an Australian edition out there.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (19 March 2005)

How about Louise Bedfords books on Options ? 

just had a *flick* through her options book and candlestick charting which personally i thought looked good?

Chris TATE didn't seem to like some of the get rich guru's sprouting unrealistic options trading via coveredcalls and buy/write schemes though (see an earlier post today in which i inserted part of ane-mail i recieved)

A regular income from options trading sounds good- a great system returning what some seminars propose sounds great..as for the truth...who knows, i haven't traded options via covered calls or the protected buy write strategy, on paper though they look good..


----------



## tech/a (20 March 2005)

Tree.

Im interested in what your saying re your course.
You obviously know your stuff and have something that is of value to the general public.The only problem is is that its only you that knows its value.

Your "Guess nobody is interested in paying a small amount for a legitimate course that tells the truth".Suggests some frustration.

Ive always taken a marketing interest in products available to traders particularly those that are in my veiw great value.You maybe interested to know.

Tradesim a fantastic portfolio systems testing piece of software used as an addon to other software like Metastock--------after 4 yrs is just starting to return the $$s for time invested.

Metastock Tips and Tricks by Roy Larson one of the best publications at a fantastic price I know of(If your into that stuff),Isnt making a wage---YET.

Nick Radges Book Everyday Traders didnt sell out 5000 copies and a great read.

Your pitching to a nich'e market and those who are into options will already know most of what you do.Your USP is a method which you state is 100% risk free.You wish to sell this but cant disclose it as it is a combination of common option stratagy's.

Its a hard road your course of $300 or 4 books for the same.

The general road trod by the Guppies of the world do very well.In Adelaide (Not the mecca of venues) saw Guppy fill 2 nights x 150 people at $149 a head a few years ago when I went.The presentation was informative and very basic.I looked around the room and saw AWE in the eyes of the un initiated.If Darrel didnt make 35K in his 2 nights plus merchandising Ill go he.

My point is once you get known and going youll make a killing and not just in the market.

I know you dont like my advice but here goes.
*If your an expert in OPTIONS and not in MARKETING then employ an expert in MARKETING after all what your asking is that others employ an expert in OPTIONS--------YOU.*


----------



## DTM (21 March 2005)

DTM said:
			
		

> "The complete idiot's guide to options and futures" by Scott Barrie
> 
> Picked it up in LA and it promises to give you a very good back ground on how options work, how markets are inter-related, including interest rates, bonds, gold, oil etc.  I've just started and it uses very basic language.  Easy to read so far (first chapter) and could possibly the most thorough book if you want to learn about options and futures.
> 
> ...




An excellent read.  Very informative and explains everything in a clear manner, easy to understand.  I could have saved myself 5k by reading this book instead of doing the optionetics seminars.

A friend also lent me a book from SBC Warburg titled "Options: The Fundamentals" written for their clients.  It explained everything more clearly when it came to risk/returns ratios and the basis of those calculations/assesments.  Combined together, these two books would be more than enough to learn about options.  Not as thorough for all the different strategies used but gives you a good grasp of the basics and underlying principals.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (22 March 2005)

Is Perthtrader still about ?


----------



## JetDollars (23 March 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Is Perthtrader still about ?




PerthTrader is coming to Sydney, no internet access at the moment....LOL

'Options Course' is a great read...by G.F.


----------



## windowcleaner (11 June 2005)

I'm doing the Peter Spann Options Course in 3 weeks.... has anyone got any good feedback from this course or Peter Spann ???


----------



## wayneL (11 June 2005)

windowcleaner said:
			
		

> I'm doing the Peter Spann Options Course in 3 weeks.... has anyone got any good feedback from this course or Peter Spann ???




...


----------



## RichKid (11 June 2005)

windowcleaner said:
			
		

> I'm doing the Peter Spann Options Course in 3 weeks.... has anyone got any good feedback from this course or Peter Spann ???



WC, please use the search facility (tool at top of page) and you will find some answers. I hate to see people waste their capital but then again I don't know that much about these spruikers.


----------

